# DSLR Buy Query.



## rajvardhan97 (Nov 17, 2012)

Team Digit,
I want to buy a DSLR(Preferably Nikon). The Budget is 70000 and i want a camera for home and some outdoor usage.
Thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2012)

the budget is for Camera only? Or for camera + lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2012)

70k is a lot of money ,,,,,,,You want only Nikon?

In ur budget you can get

D7000+18-55kit +50mm 1.8 

D5200+18-105 kit +15k save that for 70-300

D5100+18-55+70-300vr+50mm 1.8G+Tripod+flash 

D5100+Tamron 17-50 2.8+50mm 1.8G+tripod (best low light combo)

these choice are enough for now


----------

